

About.me for musicians who want to hookup and jam - robstar256
http://bandlink.com

======
stephan83
I'm glad that I see this now because I was going to launch a similar service
in a month or two here in France. The wireframes are really, really similar.

------
EGreg
How many people are using this right now?

~~~
robstar256
Just launched a little while ago, about 1000 beta users - but it's open to the
public and is getting singups worldwide!

Tell your friends, we'll tell ours. Together we'll have plenty of musicians to
jam with.

~~~
anthonyb
"singups", heh :)

